# Express Entry



## vyomverma (Jul 10, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what is express entry, i read about it at CIC website but iam confused about one point... Do we need an offer letter from an employer in canada to apply for PR using Express Entry in 2015?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

No, you do not.

Express Entry


----------



## Mandoh75 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi all, 

Does the express entry start 1st January 2015? If you're offered you'll hear back in 6 months, then go for IELTS, show proof of funds, medical etc?

Also, if you are offered a job from an employer in the job bank, how long would you have to stay with them? I plan to apply to emigrate with my family, we'll apply using my experience but once we get there the plan was for my husband to work and I'd start a new career not related to my past experience.

I've looked on CIC website but not sure if this level of detail is provided yet.

Thanks


----------

